# The infamous Outside Magazine article - author used the drugs...



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://outside.away.com/outside/bodywork/200311/200311_drug_test_1.html

NPR interview:
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1469670

comments?
francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> http://outside.away.com/outside/bodywork/200311/200311_drug_test_1.html
> 
> NPR interview:
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1469670
> ...


Great story, thanks for that!


----------



## chrisbaby (Feb 20, 2004)

Jed Peters said:


> Great story, thanks for that!


Yeah, this was great article. I remember reading it when it came out. I think that because the author was someone I could relate to (a dedicated weekend arrior) it put things into perspective and made me understand more what these drugs are capable of. very intereseting


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Amazing article. Made me yearn for my 20's again and wish they were going by now, rather than in the 70's...


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*That's a great article, thanks for the post.*

I found this section, perhaps the most telling...

The last time I'd ridden 200 miles, I felt awful the next day, like I'd been hit by a truck. After the Solvang race I woke up and felt hardly a touch of soreness. I also felt like I could easily ride another 200, and I realized that I'd entered another world, the realm of instant recovery. I'll be frank: It was a reassuring kind of world, and I could see why people might want to stay there.

That's the feeling that most get I would suppose. Interestingly, I searched Medline and the PDR and there was no mention of any improved vision. If you Google it, there are a lot of websites touting that facet of HGH though.

BT


----------



## XCGEEK (Jan 23, 2002)

From what I hear, all the riders who ride Paris Brest Paris sign a statement saying they're "drug free" good article though.


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

I read that article a while ago and found it very interesting. I think what made it so compelling for many of us is that we could relate to the author. He's an avid cyclist like we all are, but he's not world-caliber or anything. It just shows that those drugs can do so much for anyone, not just the pros.

Granted, none of us could really justify any of those drugs. Pros might say that they need it to maintain their careers and remain competitive with others, but we have no conceivable reason to do so. Unless you are ungodly wealthy, you can not afford those drugs on a regular basis and even if you could what would it get you, to stand atop the podium at the parking lot crit next weekend? Something that you could attain anyway just by working harder.


----------

